# .NET and More > ASP.NET And ASP.NET Core >  How to set buttons enabled property to true on textbox event TextChanged without post

## Zerkin

Hi,

Using visual studio 2019. asp.net with vb.

Trying to dynamically change multiple things client side including a buttons enabled state without posting.

Thanks

----------


## Zerkin

using 



```
Protected Sub txtShip_TextChanged(sender As Object, e As EventArgs) Handles txtShip.TextChanged
    btnAddShip.Enabled = True
End Sub
```

----------

